# Please help me with my 2 cockatiels



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey can anyone help me? I just bought 2 cockatiels and this is my first time rearing a bird...so i don't really have any experience. Anyway, they are doing pretty fine, they look healthy but whenever i go near them, they start shaking and when i open the cage gate, they start going crazy. Any suggestions to try to bond with them? By the way, can you tell how old the cockatiel is without its band ring?


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

1) You can't tell their age without a banding ring (not unless the people where you got them can tell you)

2) I'll copy and paste this from another thread that I replied to that was similar.

You have firstly got to get your 'tiels trust, it's pretty easy and if you do it right then you'll have absoloutely no problems taming them. Each day for about 10-15 mins sit by the cage and talk to them (softly), don't put your hand in the cage and grab them out at anytime, doing that will only make them lose trust in you. Then sooner or later your 'tiels are going to be curious of your voice and you sitting near the cage, if you see them doing this, that is great! then you can feed them some treats eg: millet through the cage bars or even just some seeds, and they will be likely to accept it. If they start taking treats through the cage keep doing that for awhile/each day, and gradually you can try and put your hand in the cage SLOWLY and see if they'll eat treats out of your hand, they may flip out, if they do take your hand straight out of the cage and try again either later or the next day.. or maybe you could leave it for a couple of days if you want - we want them to gain your trust more than anything.

Next when you've got them used to you sitting near the cage and hearing your voice, taking treats through the bar and them eating out of your hand, you'll be able to teach them the "step up" command - it's really easy to do, all you need to do is put your fingers (2) or hand under them right above their legs and say "step up" they may not do it the first time, it could take a few times, but that's okay, you're trying which is what matters most. If they go to bite you NEVER pull back or react, this will only show them that they can keep biting you and get a reaction out of you and they'll keep doing it, so best thing to do is IGNORE it, simple... just stop and leave them, and try again later/another day.

Another thing with the step up command you don't HAVE to use your hand you can use a stick, I'd recommend teaching them to step up in the cage first, and once they're use to stepping up on your hand you can try outside of the cage.

Pretty much all it is, is time and patience. Hope this helped.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

i believe solace has covered everything


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

If i open the cage and change the positions of perches and toys, is that going to lose their trust? If it is, what can i do?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try to get them comfortable before you make too many changes. When you do make changes do it a little at a time. Speak softly and carry a big treat. As soon as they realize you are a not going to hurt them and you are their source of food things should improve. However some 'tiels are naturally nervous. I have one that always pitches a fit when I open the cage.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...is it good to cover my cockatiel cage with a piece of cloth at night? The cage is almost next to a street lamp...but im worried if its too hot in there...I live in Malaysia where the average daylight temperature is around 32 degrees Celsius.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Cage covering is really not necessary. It can 'cause problems with night frights as they cannot see something that might make a little noise. That's all it takes. Originally it was done in Victorian times when houses were drafty. Now I think people use it to regulate the amount of light a bird gets in a day. A street lamp shouldn't bother them. In fact it's probably a welcome night light. I have an aquarium near my aviary that has the lights on at night and one 18" fluorescent fixture that always stays on. They still quite down when it's dark out side and all the other lights are off.


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

to be honest i never cover my cages i have had a few frights but not like when i had budgies since i have only kept tiels gcc and my bourke i have had like 4 the one thing i do is close the curtains at night seems the car lights were the culprit here


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

oh... thanks


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...I think my cockatiel is moulting but I can see some of its skin under the wings...is that normal? or is something happening?


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The feathers aren't as dense under the wing so it's normal to see some small patches of skin in the "wingpit" area, even when the bird isn't molting. It's more noticeable in the light-colored birds than the dark ones because the pink skin shows up more dramatically against yellow/white feathers.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

oh you are correct...haha...this is happening for my lutino cockatiel


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

i am pretty sure Lunar is a boy...and over 6-12 months old...from the pic on ur signature.....a whiteface cockatiel when they are young have a grey face mostly.....im pretty sure im correct in that...the females keep the grey face and the males get more white feathers as they grow older...for a face like that i would say he is over 12 months old...but thats as narrow as i could suggest....Solar is a harder to tell anything about as lutinos are hard to visually sex....which is how i can tell u an approx age on Lunar....by the sounds of their behaviour they aren't hand tame so are scared of you...which makes sense that they are older birds but of course is not always the case...anyway hopefully im right about Lunar and u at least know an approximate age and what sex he is


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

wow! kimmikefids...I think you are right...Lunar is much more vocal compared to Solar... and tomorrow I am going back to the pet shop to try ask for their age... Thanks !


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

anytime...occasionally i have a bit of knowledge to share ...sounds like you have one of each there!!


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

haha...yea...hope they like each other ...haha...is fishing line a good material to make a swing??...just wondering...wanted to make a homemade swing for them...


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

im pretty sure fishing line would be too dangerous for them...they could get their legs, toes, wings, neck or other parts twisted in it...if u look in this thread http://www.talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=242 you will find all toys members have made themselves which may give u some ideas of what to use....but i definately would not use fishing line...better safe than sorry!!


----------



## allen (Aug 25, 2007)

no don,t use fishing line way to dangerious i have seen where ducks have had there feet caught in it and if it is to bad well we won,t go there


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

owh...haha...thanks...I am gonna start building those bead thingys...I went to the pet shop today and they said my cockatiels were in really good condition  ....a big thanks from me to all you guys that helped me which are kimmikefids,allen,solace,tielfan, and sweetrsue :clap:


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

you're very welcome....anytime!!! i know how hard it is at first when u don't know what to do!! I'm glad to help out because happy, healthy well-adjusted tiels are what im all about...any questions u have generally at least one person should have the answer.. we help each other out here....i never stop learning about tiels....every day in here i hear something new!! Your two are beautiful and and have lovely names...and i look forward to hearing more about them and seeing more pics!!


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

Should i give my tiels a constant supply of millet spray? Is that good or just unhealthy...btw they are eating veggies now...they like mustard


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I usually give my guys millet every other day. A constant supply would not be good because they generally won't eat enough of other foods. The idea is to create a balanced diet. Millet is nutritious but too much of a good thing isn't.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...should I make a bird bath for them? I give them a mist bath around once every 2 days.Is it normal for them to blink their eyes once in a while,example close one side of their eye for a while...other than that, they are normal in doing everything else. And is siew bak choy good for them? It has really dark green leaves


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes Bok Choy is good for them! You could put a pie pan full of water out for them and see if they like it! I use a really big plant tray like for under a pot. You have to remove it once it gets dirty. Any shallow dish will work


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

owh okay...btw do I need to put them under the sun to dry off after a bath?I can't use a towel to dry them off still,they are still untamed. I have been putting them under the Sun for around 10 minutes after their bath.The pet shop guy told me to do that.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Sun is good for drying. I would not use a towel. The point is to get them to preen. A towel would just mess them up compared with the job they can do on their own.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

The sun is good for more than just drying. It helps them produce vitamin D3, which helps them absorb calcium. I'm not sure if it's effective when they're wet though, for all I know they might have to be dry to get the vitamin D effect.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your preachin' to the choir! Sun IS essential.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

So should I put my tiels under the Sun? I live in Malaysia. So the Sun is pretty intense around here.By the way,is it normal for my lutino to have a bald spot on its head? I heard its because of too much in-breeding


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

should I try to open the cage door and let my tiels out? I still havent get them to do step up yet.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Yes! The bald spot is common in Lutinos. Sun is very good for them. If you can arrange the cage so they can get out of the sun if they want to that is best. As far as letting them out that is what most people do. You have to be careful if you're going to do that. Curtains should be closed so they don't fly into a window thinking it is a way out. Never when you are cooking on the stovetop and the bathroom door should be closed because they can end up in the toilet or fly into the mirror just as they would a window.


----------



## Terri Peters (Dec 24, 2008)

acefarren said:


> should I try to open the cage door and let my tiels out? I still havent get them to do step up yet.



I also have a tiel that doesn't wish to be handled and wont step up, although she is now touching us with one foot. I just might be too protective, but I wont allow Holly out of her cage until we get the intial trust thing going. Once she will step up and allow being handled I will then allow her some time out of her cage, but not until then.

When I have her cage sitting next to me when I'm on the computer I do leave her cage door open, but she would have to actually make contact with my left arm once she steps out and she is about to do that yet.

Terri ~


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

okay...but its really hot...won't it overheat them? The afternoon Sun can reach up to 34 degrees celscius.And what should I do if they came out of the cage and I want to put them back in but they won't go back in?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

If you are going to put them out in the sun I would cover part of their cage so they can decide if they want some shade or not. For getting them back in the cage you could dim the lights and gentley scoop them up, never hold a bird to tight around the chest as it can prevent them from breathing. Are they clipped? I would feel more comfortable letting them out if they were clipped, that way they can get to know your house better before flying around it. Of course clipping is a personal decision, hope this helps


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...I tried to let my tiels out of the cage today.I left its cage door open for a while but it didn't come out.I tried to pet it.It would let my finger go very close to it and not react to it but the moment I touch it, it will jump and move somewhere else.What should I do next? And should my tiel be a little grumpy and more quiet when its molting?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Try just leaving your hand in there for as long as you can without touching him. If you do that you are crossing the line with him. He needs to be more comfortable first. It really helps to hold a treat in your hand. Eventually he won't feel threatened by your hand and start looking at it like a treat dispenser....and yes a molt can 'cause a quiet and moody 'tiel. Daily misting during a molt makes them more comfortable.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

okay...but they only eat millet out of my hand and nothing else. I tried veggies and normal seeds and sunflower seeds.They only eat millet out of my hand.I will keep on trying with other stuff


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

As long as they take something out of your hand you're going in the right direction. You just have to keep doing that! Don't try to pet them. Many cockatiels don't like that even when they know you better. It's never a good idea to pet a cockatiel anyway. It brings on breeding behavior which can make them moody. You don't want that.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

Should I try anything other than millet spray? Any other good treats that they may like? I tried some veggies but only the lutino is taking it, the other one is not.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

If millet is working keep using that. You can keep introducing veggies to their diet but save the millet for training. If they take the smallest step towards what you want they get the treat.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

the feathers are much thinner un der the wings...you can see bits of skin on all my tiels when they lift their wings


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

okay...err can you guys help me to decide on this. Where should I put my cage? I can only put them in 2 places.Thats the only place my parents allow. One is near a cuckoo clock.I am afraid the sound will annoy my tiels or something.The other place is quiet however there might be stray animals.A dog once came up and caused quite a panic.So which is better?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Can I ask why there are stray animals? Is this not inside the house? I would keep them away from areas that might be visited. I had a friend that lost almost all her birds to a pack of dogs that roamed onto her property. They were able to bend the bars and she saw her macaw being pulled right through the cage wall. It was awful.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

oh its in my house compound but then I don't have a front gate.So its like open for anything to come in.So i guess I should keep it indoors next to the cuckoo clock?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

That sounds like the best option. I hope the clock doesn't scare them. I imagine they would get used to it.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey.. I gave a water bath to them this morning and one of them slept for quite a while today...It has been sleeping for around 4 hours now in the day.Its still sleeping right now. It did woke up and eat around 2 hours ago and its still eating millet from my hand when i offered it to him. It didn't do this yesterday. Is this something for me to worry about?


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

I find a bath will often make mine want to nap. If that's what worries you. Eating from your hand is a step in the right direction isn't it?


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

yea...apparently everything is back to normal today so I presume it was the bath. Anyway, I got a question here. When I first got both of them, solar was so quiet it barely makes a noise, and Lunar was the noisy one. After the new year, somehow everything went opposite,Solar became super noisy and Lunar became super quiet , barely making any noise. Is it because of molting or maybe something else that you may know of?


----------



## xxxSpikexxx (Jul 30, 2007)

I guess they decided to switch it up a bit  If they are acting normal and eating ok, I would not worry about it too much  Here is a good article about signs that birds may show when they are sick http://www.birdchannel.com/bird-die...-conditions/recognize-bird-illness-signs.aspx


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

oh everythings fine...in fact they look even healthier now...finally I got them to eat a lil veggies..better than none.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

welll...heres an update.finally Lunar decided to eat from my hand at the front of the cage door. =)


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...I recently went back to my hometown for chinese new year. So i brought my cockatiels to a pet shop. I just took them back today and they told me my grey-faced one is sick. He hasn't been eating that well for a few days and his feather around the ear has fallen off,he has also been on the cage floor and has not climb up his perch,he is even so weak I can pet it without it fighting back,or maybe now it lets me pet it???...I can see his ear now.When I took it back today, he started eating even when he just entered the car. He is still eating now, around one hour since I took it from the pet shop.I am giving it antibiotic which I bought from the shop. Can I do anything else to help it?

Besides that...I bought this food http://www.zooplus.com/shop/birds/bird_food/large_parakeet/126520 .Is it a good product? This is the best food I can find for it here.I can't find any other shop selling pellets.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

He may have stopped eating due to the change of environment in the pet shop. You have to make sure to get some Probiotics because the antibiotics will kill the beneficial bacteria your bird needs to properly digest his food. Most of all I wouldn't take their word for his illness at the pet shop. I would get him to a vet.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

Its really hard to find a vet around here.Most of it is for dogs and cats.Maybe I should stop giving them the antibiotics.They are meant for chickens anyway. It ate a lot today.Its still eating now and yesterday he actually climbed to the normal perch and slept there.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...emergency....can someone please help me asap...today after i came back from school...he seems to have muscular spasm for a while and then went back to sleep...I am going to the vet tomorrow.I finally found one that specializes in avian veterinarian.going there tomorrow morning...is it because I woke him up from his sleep or something? He is also giving this low pitch sound continously ....I am so worried...someone please reply me


----------



## WonderBird (Feb 2, 2009)

Your best bet is to take him to an Avian vet to get him checked. I hope he feels better though, poor thing.


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

All I can say is I'm glad he's going to the Vet. Did he ever get probiotics? Perhaps you could ask the Vet about that. The names they are sold under in the pet shops are Ornabac and Benebac.


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

hey...last week... I thought I finally tamed one of them...he would stand on my hand and I can take it out of the cage....around a few days ago...it looks as if its back to square one...hes kinda scared of me again...I didn't touch or go near him for a few days because I got a cold and just got over it around yesterday....does anyone know how I can solve this?


----------



## Aly (Jul 30, 2007)

I just spent 5 minutes reading your thread. PLEASE take him to a vet next time you have an emergency -this site is not meant to replace the advice of a certified vet. Having a pet, birds included means you take full responsibility for their life. You wouldn't want your parents or guardians to leave you sick. I don't mean to sound harsh but it's a serious thing to be in charge of a life. You mentioned you found a vet but no outcome was posted.
Do whatever you can and get him seen because nothing you are saying sounds good. 

You should spend lots of time researching all you can about them. There are alot of helpful sites out there and you can never know too much about them. A really informative site besides here is http://cockatielcottage.net/ . Also, I'm confused about their diet. You mentioned they only eat millet or did you mean only as a treat from you. About having them out in the sun, be careful. They can overheat and it's not good. Always give them the option of shade and have plenty of water for them. 

I won't address that fact that he got antibiotics for chickens and then was having spasms. Anyways, please just take him in. Here is a list of avian vets in your area http://www.pet-cockatiel.com/vet_clinic.html


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

oh about the vet...the doctor took an emergency leave for a week...her son was warded...I called her and she gave some advice and she said that the antibiotics was no problem and next week when she is working, just bring the birds in for a check up...about their diet...I am feeding them the prestige premium australian parakeet thingy and the what I meant about the millet was that its a treat from me.Nowadays I put them under the Sun for around 20 minutes everyday.

for now...he looks better and its ear already has feathers covering it back like normal...just that hes not chirping yet. Just waiting for the doc to call...


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Did you ever give them PROBIOTICS?


----------



## acefarren (Nov 7, 2008)

no...I can't find any around here...as I said before most of the pet shops here are for dogs and cats....I am hoping to get some from the vet


----------

